# Bought A Pallet Of Rock Salt Today



## thelettuceman (Nov 23, 2010)

Price came out to $7.15 bag / 50#. All set for 2015/16 season.


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

A pallet for the season? Is that supposed to be a good price?


----------



## thelettuceman (Nov 23, 2010)

iceyman;1982098 said:


> A pallet for the season? Is that supposed to be a good price?


Last pallet I bought came out to over $10.00 / bag. Small time operator here. The pallet I bought plus what I have left over from the prior pallet will last me 2 seasons with normal winters in our area. Not every customer gets salt. I work out of my 1 car garage so I am not looking to get "big time"


----------



## dieseld (Dec 30, 2005)

Is this a joke? It is St. Patrick's Day, not April Fools Day.


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

Do not tease us...we just finished winter.


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

thelettuceman;1982130 said:


> Last pallet I bought came out to over $10.00 / bag. Small time operator here. The pallet I bought plus what I have left over from the prior pallet will last me 2 seasons with normal winters in our area. Not every customer gets salt. I work out of my 1 car garage so I am not looking to get "big time"


I hear ya on keeping it small but that price is rough. I guess your location doesnt help


----------



## thelettuceman (Nov 23, 2010)

dieseld;1982224 said:


> Is this a joke? It is St. Patrick's Day, not April Fools Day.


No joke. Just getting ready for next winter.


----------



## thelettuceman (Nov 23, 2010)

iceyman;1982257 said:


> I hear ya on keeping it small but that price is rough. I guess your location doesnt help


Not worried about price. I charge my customers accordingly. I expect to pay more for bagged salt than bulk. This is the only way I can store it.


----------



## Absolute87 (Dec 21, 2010)

No matter how small you over payed for bag rock salt in maryland, especially if your buying for next year.


----------



## thelettuceman (Nov 23, 2010)

Absolute87;1982691 said:


> No matter how small you over payed for bag rock salt in maryland, especially if your buying for next year.


Not arguing with you but... How can you know what the price will be for next season?


----------



## peteo1 (Jul 4, 2011)

If he feels he got at least an OK price and can get paid accordingly for it then who cares?


----------



## gasjr4wd (Feb 14, 2010)

I buy a pallet at a time also... in DE... you sir should shop around more!
My cost per 50lb bag is about $5.50. Last year $5.15 to $5.75. [email protected], I've seen it a Home Depot for about $7.25, one bag at a time.
I can get a good ice melt blend for what you pay.
Small time? You have a garage. I don't. Mine is in a storage unit.
And why are you going to store this over the summer? I've got some leftover salt... wanta buy it? payup


----------



## KYsnow (Sep 22, 2012)

$490 + tax per pallet is crazy. Iv'e never seen it that high even at a convenient store for two 25lb bags. Find a new supplier, the one you are using is a crook.

I'd spend the summer asking lawn companies if they do snow work and if they do ask them where the buy salt. 

A 50lb bag from a legitamate salt supplier should have been around $6.50 a bag tops at the start of this winter and $5 bucks now.

I predict historically normal pricing on salt come this Aug/Sept.


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

it was $5.49 at home depot the other day.......usually they will deal just to clean out stock


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

LEO...yep often let you have them at 50% or more discount if you take them all. 

Load em up I used to tell em


----------



## thelettuceman (Nov 23, 2010)

Sam's Club had it for $8.xx a bag in January. Did not need any. Lowe's / Home Depot around my way did not have any the day I bought a pallet.


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 19, 2006)

Down to $3.50 a 50 pound bag now 
I will buy 250 tons before next winter for one shed and will build a second one at a site I just signed for 5 years that will hold 100 tons usually pay $95 a ton delivered will be at $80 a ton in off season


----------



## Tony nyc (Mar 17, 2015)

ponyboy;1989398 said:


> Down to $3.50 a 50 pound bag now
> I will buy 250 tons before next winter for one shed and will build a second one at a site I just signed for 5 years that will hold 100 tons usually pay $95 a ton delivered will be at $80 a ton in off season


Who do you usually buy from? I do work in the 5 Boros mainly. Used to just do exterior maintenance (brickwork, pointing, etc) but got pulled into the plowing side 2 years ago. Used 150 tons all bagged at $250 per ton last season, am figuring 200 tons for next year given that I picked up a bunch of sites very late last season. I've bought 2 f350s and will install 2 cube bed spreaders so I have to switch to bulk. So two questions: how many tons can I store in 3500ft? And who should I be buying from? Much appreciated.


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 19, 2006)

I went to cm bulk handlers in nj 
My supplier couldn't keep up with my demand


----------



## Tony nyc (Mar 17, 2015)

ponyboy;2003019 said:


> I went to cm bulk handlers in nj
> My supplier couldn't keep up with my demand


Thank you for that. I found the guys at east coast salt in Jackson nj very good to deal with, they focus on bagged product though. Can I trouble you to ask how many tons I could store in 3500sq ft? The ceiling heights are 23' but I'll have to block the walls, they are metal and wouldn't handle much of a load. Do you think I can get 200+ tons in there? I have 3 40' shipping containers I can clean out for overflow if need be.


----------



## Mclean County (Feb 6, 2014)

This should help you understand the Density of salt

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=8879

At 1 ton per cubic yard 3500 sq ft at only 1 ft deep will get you a thousand tons , you have plenty of room.


----------

